# So much noise and movement



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I know everybody has stomach gurgling and noises in their tummy, but I have real loud gurgling, bubbling noises and lots of movement and popping and sloshing as if there is loads of air and water fighting with each other/boiling. My stomach is permanently bloated and feels full of gas which cant be expelled. I have tried peppermint, charcoal capsules, digestive enzymes, buscopan and now on meveberine, I also take 1-2 Imodium plus caplets every day for the IBS-D. My husband says he has never heard anything like it. This has been going on for months now,What can it be and how can I stop it. Any ideas, my doctor does not seem bothered or interested.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The only way I know to completely silence the colon is to develop a total obstruction of the colon which is a medical emergency.Otherwise it will make noise and move stuff all the time, every day.I would try to ignore it as getting anxious about it won't help.Some people just have a tender colon with IBS and will feel bloated because the abdomen won't suck in. If it doesn't go away after a few farts focusing on getting rid of gas will do nothing for you.I know of no specific treatment to make the noise less. Sounds like they are working you through the prescriptions that can ease the discomfort of IBS and you've tried most of the over the counter stuff.If you have anxiety working on that will help over time, but it takes time. Unfortunately the more you focus on the noises often all that does is either make them worse, or make it so you notice them more, so really ignoring them is usually the best way to get them to calm down. Even a healthy person can make a noise loud enough for others to hear.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Also I _would_ try an anti-gas tablet ( like Windeze) WITH your meals as folks report imodium can increase bloating & gas. So like for example I take my imodium with meals and I take a simethicone product (anti-gas agent) at the same time. I do not have much gas or bloating. I hope this helps you too. Otherwise I would try to distract yourself away from worrying about this as any over-concern or anxiety can make ANY symptom seem worse.All the best


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you Kathleen and BQ. Anything with simethicone in it that I can buy in the UK.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Windeze usually is the name I hear from the UK folks. In the USA usually you see "GAS" in the name but in the UK you usually see "WIND" in the name.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have some windeze and will try them they have 135mg simethicone in them. But the imodium plus caplets I take already has simeticine in them 125mg. These violent movements do sometimes cause my tummy to cramp and then I get D more often than the usual 1-2 times a day. I always have to take at least 1-2 imodium plus caplets every day just to help the D abit.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

To give the simethicone a fair trial take it every day with meals for like several days and see if day 3 and 4 is better than before you take it.Peppermint or an antispasmodic is probably better than Imodium for cramping/movement, but if you need the Imodium you need that, but you may need something in addition to it.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks kathleen, I will have to keeo taking the imodium plus caplets and I will take 1 windeze 135mg tablets after each meal.


----------



## Jillywindy (Jan 17, 2010)

Gee, I could have written your first post a couple of months ago, except that I didn't have D. Everything else was identical including my husband saying that he'd never heard anything like it. I didn't get relief from anything the Dr. gave me either (same medications as you tried) and I'm not taking any prescription medication for it. I'm following three treatments at the moment; Ibsacol, a no starch diet and the Healthy audio hypnotherapy program. Something is working. I'm getting fewer painful episodes, less bloating and yes, the noises are much less. Of course, I don't know which one is doing most of the work but I'm just happy that I'm a whole lot better. If you were to ask me which one I would suggest you try first, I would say the hypnotherapy program. It's easy to do and definitely useful. I also drink fennel tea and this also seems to help.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I find simethicone actually aggravates my bowel and gives me a needing to go feeling rather than wind relief.I take immodium and wasnt aware it had simethicone in it,but immodium does help me. Maybe small doses of it are better for some people than others.


----------



## beaniethegenie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone,I have had Diarrhea for many months. I have tried Imodium and Pepto Bismol ,without much success. To make a long story short I went to my Gastroenterology Doctor for help. He put me on Metamucil (this is a fiber dietary supplement). On the way home I stopped at the CVS Pharmacy to buy the Metamucil, I noticed that they had a CVS brand with the same ingredients, so being thrifty I bought that. I got home at about Noon Thursday Feb 4th , and took the first dose. I took one heaping teaspoon full, as the directions stated. I took another dose at about 9:30 PM. The next morning Friday the Symptoms were greatly improved. So I am taking one heaping teaspoon twice a day (morning and night). It is now Sunday Feb 7th and it is like a miracle. I have not had a BM this normal for years. I sure hope it continues. By the way if you try this be sure and pay attention to the warning about using the proper amount of water.I know everybody’s body is different, but it sure is working for me.Good luck beaniethegenie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

jmc09


> I find simethicone actually aggravates my bowel and gives me a needing to go feeling rather than wind relief.


Yeah it can do that as it gets rid of the gas.. the BM moves along to it's predicted end. I find taking it WITH the food/meals is best. Like if I take it that way it prevents excess gas from building up at all if it is co-located with the food itself.


----------

